# "Space Pod Lighting Kit"



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

WWW.VOODOOFX.COM


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just to understand, neither kit is plug-and-play, meaning already built, you have to build them yourself (solder led's and wires)? I am not electrically inclined, but have done some soldering. I am just curious as to what all is entailed to get this effect.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

This kit looks to be the same idea as the NX-01 kit ... just less work.

The NX-01 kit wasn't really too difficult. I'd say that any modeler with a little patience, a steady hand and a good electronics soldering iron can get the kit built and running in about an hour.

Hell, it took me longer to install the NX-01 kit than it did to build and test it. Installing it was a [email protected]#$!!! BUT!!!!! The effect is worth the effort!! :woohoo:

EDIT: The guys at VFX really know how to put togther a builder friendly kit and the instructions are vey clear.

Opus ... you shouldn't have any problem if you just take your time and follow the directions ...

Dan


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

By the way, I'm ordering the VFX kit as soon as payday gets here!!!


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

WWW.VOODOOFX.COM


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Randy,

Got the Pod Light Kit today ... :woohoo:

All I can say is ... AWESOME!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

WWW.VOODOOFX.COM


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I am glad that you like it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

As Soon as I finish up a Build I have, I am going to revisit the Pod and Add the Lights.

Randy, Again the kit looks fantastic! Top Quality work.

Loved your Flying Sub Lighting Kit for the Lunar Flying Sub. It Highlighted Joel Tavera's Interior Beautifully!
I for one an't wait to see what you do with the Moebius FlyingSub comming our way!!

Again, Love the Lighting effect for the Pod!!!

High Regards,
BP


----------

